# Let's see those fit GSDs



## APBTLove

Post pics of what a healthy GSD should be! LOL I just got done talking with the neighbor and his fat GSD. apparently, Jaeger is underfed, and his dog is in good shape... hehe

Anyway, made me want to see your dogs more! Post up those sexy beasts.


----------



## brembo

Poor skinny dog. I mean being able to leap and run for hours on end and pain free joints is NO kind of compesation for missing glutonous eating. How dare you deprive your dog of his right to be a tub of lard.

I can't find a shot of my Banjo that showcases his waist, he gets mostly head shots.


----------



## onyx'girl

LOL! Brembo!!

Karlo at 7 months:








One year 3/02/10:


----------



## adasmomma22

my spoiled baby


----------



## FuryanGoddess

Someone told me today that Zeva was very skinny. She's 5 mos and 45lbs. This came after he told me he was used to 200 lb rotties.. That's big, even for Rotties, right? I think the dude was full of ****, and the woman he was with was like... those dogs were FAT LOL

Also said that the Rotties were bred by his uncle and his police dog. Have you ever seen a Rottie as a police dog? I haven't. Not saying that there wouldnt' be one, but a Rottie and a Pit, I have a hard time seeing as a police dog. Sorry.


----------



## angierose

Possibly a little underweight...think we're experiencing a bit of a growth spurt.
These are from her one-year birthday this past weekend.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

that guy was full of dog poop)


----------



## JakodaCD OA

here's my little frisbee blur)


----------



## BucksMom

*The Boys Ready to Rock & Roll!!*

Boss , then Pup & Lewie, Pup again, Last but not least is Buck!!!
:wub: I love them all

Great looking dogs everyone!!!


----------



## atravis

He's at his ideal, though personally I think he could stand to loose an extra pound or two.


----------



## a300fe1

I have never heard of a 200Lb. Rottie. I have sen some at 125 or 135. Funny you should ask about Rotties as police dogs. I do a lot of work in Indonesia and have seen several Rotties as police dogs there. I thought it was unique when i saw it.


----------



## Andy-jr.

Here is Diesel at 6 months.


----------



## djvectrex

this is my boy MATRIX!!!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

*Help me he is after me, help !!!! He is over 200lbs....*


----------



## sagelfn

Sage at 8-9 months


----------



## Doubleminttwin

Here are some of Baya, hard to tell with all her fur of course


----------



## Lucy Dog

Please excuse my iphone quality pictures










And what's a thread about fit dogs without some pictures of some using exercise equipment?


----------



## APBTLove

Well here, my 'equipment', a flirtpole, springpole, and yardwork


----------



## LaRen616

Sorry I dont have him moving about, I'll have to work on those : )


----------



## trish07




----------



## OllieGSD




----------



## APBTLove




----------



## mjbgsd

Here's Cody 

80lbs of lean machine, not bad for almost 7 

























I laugh at this photo everytime


----------



## mjbgsd

And Isa 
She actually is in the process of losing weight because she's been on a break from performance events for almost a year now and I kinda let her go... Now I've been walking her more and am going to start a dose of treadmill time  She's lost 4lbs so far! I took her to petsmart to get weighed, they have a cool scale, and when I first brought her in a couple months ago she was 71lbs, brought her back and she is 66.8lbs. I'm a happy momma! I commented to Isa saying we need to get you to lose at least 5lbs more and the lady there looked at Isa, back at me, back at Isa and went, "WHY?? I think she's too skinny!!" Ugh, people do not understand a dog needs to be in good physical condition to do sports, especially agility and herding. Had to rant, lol.


----------



## mjbgsd

Finally Akbar 
81lbs of solid muscle, not one person has told me he is skinny, they actually can't believe how big he _looks._ He looks huge but isn't, only 65.4cm (25.75''), lol. 

































BALL WOOOOHOO


----------



## Mrs.K

It looks worse than it is.









Zenzy chasing Yukon


















Run, run as fast as you can! I'll catch you anyway BWAHAHAHA!!!


















GOTCHYA









Hubby and the dogs


















Both are completely healthy and super fast.


----------



## Cathygirl

Jessie, 12 years old and a very fit and trim 67 lbs.


----------



## EmilyK0429

Here is my Meega she's 22" and 58-60lbs.


----------



## FuryanGoddess

Aww, whose the little dude in the back of pix 3. She's beautiful. How old? Is she still a pup?


----------



## VanderYoung

I admit I'm biased, but I think at 8 years old Baron carries his 98lbs pretty well:


----------



## mjbgsd

Baron is handsome!


----------



## k950ECHO




----------



## Minnieski

Minnie at 7 months playing the most glorious game in the world (fetch!):


----------



## HeidiW

Very Entertaining!!! No way 200 pound Rottie is Obese!! I wish the pictures woud load the old way like they used to this would have been so awesome in the big size!! Poop!


----------



## Trina

Wow! Great thread, I love seeing all of these beautiful, fit, active GSDs! 

When we first got Max, he was a hefty 85lbs. My husband called him "wide glide" (like the Harley) because he had such big hips. When I took him to the groomer last week, he weighed in at a sleek 74lbs.

He loves to run, jump, twist in the air--we call him our circus dog now because he's like an acrobat. Sadly, neither me nor our camera is quick enough to catch any of it.


----------



## VanderYoung

mjbgsd said:


> Baron is handsome!


Thank you kindly. I've always been proud of him, so much so I wish I could find him a "girl friend".


----------



## EmilyK0429

FuryanGoddess said:


> Aww, whose the little dude in the back of pix 3. She's beautiful. How old? Is she still a pup?


Meega is 3yrs old. The little guy is a boxer mix (maybe mastiff mixed in?) his name is Benji. He was about 23lbs there at 12wks. We went to the vet this morning and he is 35lbs and 17wks


----------



## Lin

VanderYoung said:


> Thank you kindly. I've always been proud of him, so much so I wish I could find him a "girl friend".


I hope you don't mean for breeding?


----------



## FuryanGoddess

wow.. gonna be a big one!



EmilyK0429 said:


> Meega is 3yrs old. The little guy is a boxer mix (maybe mastiff mixed in?) his name is Benji. He was about 23lbs there at 12wks. We went to the vet this morning and he is 35lbs and 17wks


----------



## Rerun




----------



## Rerun

FuryanGoddess said:


> Someone told me today that Zeva was very skinny. She's 5 mos and 45lbs. This came after he told me he was used to 200 lb rotties.. That's big, even for Rotties, right? I think the dude was full of ****, and the woman he was with was like... those dogs were FAT LOL
> 
> Also said that the Rotties were bred by his uncle and his police dog. Have you ever seen a Rottie as a police dog? I haven't. Not saying that there wouldnt' be one, but a Rottie and a Pit, I have a hard time seeing as a police dog. Sorry.


I find that most people think their large breed dog weighs a LOT more than it really does. I have a lean male GSD (adopted) that is "oversized" but an honest 95 lbs. Most people that say they have a 95 lb GSD it's usually more than 70 lbs. Most people think their rottie weighs 200 lbs when it's really more than 100 or 120.

Regarding rotties as K9's, they do exist, but they aren't common for a number of reasons. Usually you'll see one in smaller depts and the dog may never in it's entire career actually have to do much besides PR. Larger depts like ours use GSD's, malinois, and dutch shepherds as patrol/dual purpose dogs as well as occasional mixes of the above. Narc and bomb dogs here are usually retrievers.


----------



## trish07

EmilyK0429 said:


> Meega is 3yrs old. The little guy is a boxer mix (maybe mastiff mixed in?) his name is Benji. He was about 23lbs there at 12wks. We went to the vet this morning and he is 35lbs and 17wks


Phenix was pretty much the same size, 19lb @ 9 weeks old to be precise.


----------



## APBTLove




----------



## Nike Noodle

*Nike*

At the Beach!


----------



## Doggydog

Jiva the Diva at a year.


----------



## gagsd

All these dogs are beautiful! I love the Cody "begging" one

My Boy Anik
...going after a toy









...keeping sheep in line









...trip to the water trough


----------



## GunnersMom

I love all these pictures! It's nice to see so many fit, healthy dogs!

This one was snapped just last week. Not the best photo (kinda blurry) but you can see that, at almost 7 1/2, he's kept his boyish figure.
(Click for larger views.)



Not sure exactly when these were taken -- either this winter or last. (The lean, mean fetchin' machine. )


----------



## Toffifay

Toffee...female just turning 2 years old in May...25" tall at the shoulder (last time I measured) weighs 83 lbs!


----------



## mjbgsd

> All these dogs are beautiful! I love the Cody "begging" one


Aww thanks


----------



## APBTLove

So, is he holding some murderous person at bay? Defending me against a bear?! 
No... He's barking at the fluffy things on top of the oriental grass so they will come down for him to play with...

































He's hurt two of his paws this week, so he hasn't been getting much exercise...


----------



## Melly

Here are my 2 I wish Kasey would gain a couple pounds lol. I had 2 rottweilers for 12/13 yrs got use to the heavier dogs lol.

Kane he is 11 months here, his tail is not missing its by his leg lol










Kasey she is 9 months here.


----------



## Juta

*Juta 4 months after rescue*

she now weighs 58 lbs and is healthy


----------



## APBTLove

Melly, both of them are average, not really overweight, but certainly don't need to gain any. Don't worry about it


----------



## ken k

Max at 95lbs


----------



## Hunther's Dad

Hunther heading for blind #6 during a trial:










Hunther's long bite, same trial:










(Doesn't really show him off fitness-wise; it's just a cool pic.  
Photos by Carlos Mariveles. Used with permission.)


----------



## ncoastmd

Here's mine. She's 12 weeks old. I couldn't figure out how to add a video so you can see it at

http://www.northcoastpets.com/mace.htm










Marc DeSatnik
North Coast Pets


----------



## Melgrj7




----------



## Melgrj7

Nash at about 2 years old, not sure on his weight.


----------



## onyx'girl

Karlo at 13 mos:
























Took down the helper

Karlo at 15 mos, Frisbee is his new obsession!


----------



## trish07




----------



## trish07

Melly said:


> Here are my 2 I wish Kasey would gain a couple pounds lol. I had 2 rottweilers for 12/13 yrs got use to the heavier dogs lol.
> 
> Kane he is 11 months here, his tail is not missing its by his leg lol


OMG!!!!! He is a chocolate/liver GSD???????? :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## onyxboy

atravis said:


> He's at his ideal, though personally I think he could stand to loose an extra pound or two.


I love your Dogster!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## APBTLove




----------



## shilorio

shi just ate before this one haha ^


----------



## Melly

trish07 said:


> OMG!!!!! He is a chocolate/liver GSD???????? :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:



O ya he is liver. Here is 1 of my new girl we got Sat. She has fit in GREAT. When the baby cries she will come nudge me wherever I am like hey hurry up lol. She is 18 mo. She loves killing her toy lol.


----------



## LaRen616

LaRen616 said:


> Sorry I dont have him moving about, I'll have to work on those : )


That picture sucked and absolutely did not show his fit body, I cant believe I posted that

Here he is


















I just love the way he looks in his harness, my handsome boy :wub:


----------



## Overhill

OllieGSD said:


>


I love this picture. Happiness expressed to a T


----------



## Overhill

APBTLove said:


>


Hold me back, I'm gonna get him, hold me back


----------



## APBTLove




----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Moses, Gilda & Layla


----------



## KohleePiper

I get that all the time about Diesel, even though he's 90lbs! The lady down the street has a FAT gsd and she always says how much bigger her gsd is. He's FAT! 










And my Belgian Groenendael is anorexic LOL! I don't think she'll ever weigh more than 55lbs LOL!


----------



## VanderYoung

Lin said:


> I hope you don't mean for breeding?


That's exactly what I mean. He absolutely represents what the breed seeks to be in physique and character.


----------



## Duncan

*my companions*

These are my companions in summer. 








My car is my Castle









waiting for water









Baywatch









Jenny gets some rest


----------



## Miss Molly May

This is mollyat 8 1/2 mths:wub:


View attachment 2891


View attachment 2892


View attachment 2893


View attachment 2894


View attachment 2895


----------



## APBTLove

Been a few years, I thought we ought to bring this back up.


----------



## Lin

Funny timing. Animal control was just out here the other day because an *$#%&$#* neighbor who keeps trying to cause problems reported my dogs as, "starving to death" lmao. I'm thinking about making a vent thread about the guy.


----------



## onyx'girl

Reading thru the thread, and seeing names of people who no longer post is sad 

Karlo at 3yrs:








Onyx at 6yrs:








Kacie says 'don't judge me':


----------



## Castlemaid

Kacie!!! LOL!!


----------



## kayliyth

My little boy actualy needs to put on weight. 16 weeks old and 34.17lbs he's actually too skinny (he's a bit boney in places and the vet asked we put a BIT of weight onto him not too much though to keep those joints nice and light).


----------



## Capone22

onyx'girl said:


> LOL! Brembo!!
> 
> Karlo at 7 months:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One year 3/02/10:


Serious stud muffin alert!! Look how hunky he looks at one years!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22

APBTLove said:


> Been a few years, I thought we ought to bring this back up.


Gorgeous!!! So much muscle. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trinch

Sent from Petguide.com Free App
Lucky Blue 13weeks


----------



## RiverDan

KohleePiper said:


> I get that all the time about Diesel, even though he's 90lbs! The lady down the street has a FAT gsd and she always says how much bigger her gsd is. He's FAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the pictures in this thread are amazing. But this dog is probably the most perfect GSD picture I have ever seen. I hope you don't mind, but I saved it to my tablet so I can look at him no and again.
> He truly is beauty in motion.


----------



## DevotedDad

Baby Duke teaching the little one.

.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaasuti

So many people tell me Charlie is borderline abused, lol.. morons.








​


----------



## Schnebly




----------



## Vagus

This is my last shepherd, these photo's were taken pretty soon after we adopted him at 4 years old. He weighed 38kgs (~84lbs) and the rescue and vets both told me that he was underweight and needed to gain at least another 5kgs (~11lbs). He was my first shepherd (and my first time having my very own dog) so I followed their instructions on feeding etc. thinking it was best for him. Looking back, I think he looked better then compared to after he gained all that weight. He became noticely more sluggish, but that could have been from his diet too. I'd like to think I know better now 

Before



















After


----------



## EmeryGSD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lzver

Here's a picture of our Jake (14 Months Old) playing at the park last month! After many health issues as a puppy, he's finally stable and in ideal body condition according to our vet. He loves nothing more than chasing his ball in the park.


----------



## Vaks

Baby Gibbs, 17 months, 78 pounds



















hi hi hi










Blizzak, 2 years, 78 pounds










And Elle (right) 71 pounds


----------



## Nickyb




----------



## Switchblade906

Nickyb said:


>


Well now that's a sweet photo!


----------

